
Is California's SB 827 coming back? Scott Wiener's new transit density bill - jseliger
https://la.curbed.com/2018/10/9/17943490/scott-wiener-interview-density-transit-sb-827
======
masonic
SB827 was derailed by Democrats on the committee, and that won't change unless
their leadership changes.

